# Zeilenumbruch in Java



## JavaNooby (20. Feb 2009)

Hallöchen alle miteinander.

Ich habe folgendes Problem und weis nicht so recht die Lösung 

Ich hab ne JTextArea. Wenn ich bei der Eingabe Enter drücke passiert ja ein Zeilenumbruch.
In welcher Form ist dieser Zeilenumbruch bei JTextArea.getText() zurückgegeben?

Wenn ich jetzt diesen String auf Zeilenumbrüche überprüfen will, wie gehe ich da vor?
Habs schon mit \n und mit \r\n probiert aber das schlägt leider fehl ;(



Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## Mostly_Harmless (20. Feb 2009)

JavaNooby hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich jetzt diesen String auf Zeilenumbrüche überprüfen will, wie gehe ich da vor?
> Habs schon mit \n und mit \r\n probiert aber das schlägt leider fehl ;(



Am besten immer mit

```
String zeilenUmbruch = System.getProperty("line.separator");
```
arbeiten.


----------



## JavaNooby (24. Feb 2009)

Danke, hat perfekt funktioniert


----------

